# EMF grundsätzliches Verständnis



## Brandenburgerin (28. Okt 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich beschäftige mich jetzt seit einiger Zeit mit EMF. Ich hab auch schon ein paar Tutorials durchgearbeitet :rtfm:. Es gibt da aber so einige Sachen, die ich einfach nicht verstehe. Ich fürchte bei mir ist der Knoten noch nicht geplatzt ;(

Zum Beispiel erschließt sich mir nicht, warum ich einmal "Edit" generieren kann und ein anderes Mal "Editor". Ich kapiere die Unterschiede dazwischen einfach nicht. Ich sehe, dass andere Klassen etc. generiert werden, aber ich habe wohl noch zu viel Halbwissen, um das zusammenzustecken. Kann mich da jemand aufklären?

Außerdem wüsste ich gern, wie ich beim Model eine "EReferenz" baue, die ungerichtet ist und an beiden Ende Multiplikatoren hat. Im Moment bekomme ich nur eine gerichtete (mit Pfeil) und entsprechende Multiplikatoren hin.

Tut mir leid, wenn ich da jetzt die totalen Noob-Fragen stelle, aber ich ralls einfach nicht...


----------



## Wildcard (28. Okt 2010)

Edit Code: 
-SWT unabhängig
-Utility Klassen um ein EMF Modell an eine UI zu binden
  -JFace unabhängige Label und Content Provider
  -Commands (für Undo und Redo Support)
  -usw.

Editor Code:
  -Ein Eclipse und SWT abhängiger einfacher Editor für dein Modell

Dank dem Edit Code kannst du zB mit 2 Zeilen Code dein Modell in einem TreeViewer darstellen der sich auch automatisch aktualisiert wenn sich das Modell ändert.


----------



## Gast2 (29. Okt 2010)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Edit Code:
> -Commands (für Undo und Redo Support)
> 
> 
> Dank dem Edit Code kannst du zB mit 2 Zeilen Code dein Modell in einem TreeViewer darstellen der sich auch automatisch aktualisiert wenn sich das Modell ändert.



Echt wo sollen die Commands sein?
Gibt es für den generierten Edit Code irgendwo ne Doku was man alles damit machen kann?
Weil hab auch noch nicht so ganz heraufgefunden was für Vorteile der mir bringt.


----------



## Wildcard (31. Okt 2010)

Die Item Provider haben entsprechende createXYCommand Methoden.
Es gibt auch generische EMF Commands darunter auch welche die alle Änderungen am Modell aufzeichnen können und sie dann bei Undo Redo Rückgängig machen und wiederholen können.
Infos dazu solltest du zB im EMF Buch finden.
Mit das praktischste am Edit Code sind IMO die generischen AdapterFactory Label und Content Provider.


----------



## Gast2 (1. Nov 2010)

Ja wollte in nächster Zeit mir das Buch mal kaufen.


----------

